# WNY - Snow blower will travel



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a 72" Snow blower looking for some snow to blow. 
Serious inquiries only.

PM me ASAP. It is loaded and ready to go. 

I also have 4 other Skid steers available.


----------

